

Ask HN: How can I make PadMapper.com better? - PaddyTheMapper

Hi everyone. Ever since a miserable experience trying to find a place to live in Manhattan a couple of months ago, I've been working on and off on something to help people find a place to live. It's similar to housingmaps, but it fixes some of the issues I had with it when apartment hunting. I was hoping to get some feedback as to what I could do to make it better. I've got a lot more that I plan to do, but I was hoping to figure out if there were any current usability/discoverability/performance issues.<p>A couple of the harder to discover features:<p>-Currently, in New York and San Francisco, if you zoom in far enough, you can see points of interest from Yelp (anything rated 4 stars and above).<p>-Also in NYC, you can filter by morning commute time to an address via subway. This can yield some surprising results.<p>Thanks very much, and I'm all ears. www.padmapper.com
======
PaddyTheMapper
And, to get a comment on the board: Some of the features I'm planning on
adding, once I figure out an unobtrusive and usable way to do them: a
favorites list, neighborhood crime rate overlay, probably a more details page
with a list of nearby businesses and some other things, and full text search
filter on the listings. Driving commute time filter is also a possibility, but
only after I expand the subway commute filter coverage to more cities.

------
PaddyTheMapper
And a link: <http://www.padmapper.com>

